# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag 2 Frage: 145(A) Bei B wei ich leider nicht

## HSP90

Es geht um einen Industriemeister(40), der Nach seiner Genesung einen weiteren Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus anstrebt.
Ich habe zwar das Richtige angekreutzt:
(E) sekundrer Krankheitsgewinn
aber ich bin der Meinung, das
(D) primre Devianz auch zutreffen wrde. Immerhin versthst er hiermit gegen die Norm, das er alles tut um schnell wieder aus der Krankenrolle heraus zu kommen, und so ist doch die primre Devianz definiert: Verhalten, mit dem man gegen die gesellschaftlichen Normen versthst.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## DoktorW

schau mal hier:

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=14876

closed  :hmmm...:

----------

